# tan-1 in VB calculator



## youssefaha (Jun 22, 2009)

hi,
i am making a VB scientific calculator,I made it to calculate sin,cos and tan,but how can I make it calculate tan-1(x),like Casio Fx-500 ES do.


----------



## |3as+a|2D (Feb 14, 2010)

Use arctan(x).


----------



## youssefaha (Jun 22, 2009)

arctan is system.math.Atan or it has some different equation?


----------



## |3as+a|2D (Feb 14, 2010)

That is correct, System.Math.Atan(x).


----------

